# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Ηλιακος θερμοσιφωνας καθετου ροης

## eric2014l

Γιατι καποιοι βαζουν ηλιακο θερμοσιφωνα καθετου ροης?Ειναι φθηνοτερος?Εχει μεγαλυτερη αποδοση(δεν νομιζω)?Το λεω αυτο γιατι ειδα πολλους και μου φανηκε παραξενο.

----------


## mikemtb73

Ίσως και να είναι φτηνότεροι... Γιατί δε κοιτάς τιμές στο ίντερνετ????

via Tapatalk

----------

